# Ebony's udder



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our Lamancha girl! She is a First Freshener, and it isn't a complete fill, but I got the best picture I could of it 

PS. Don't mind the bumps, she had a little staph infection that's clearing up


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Super nice. So high and wide. Looks like she is going to fill that milk pail for you!! Congratulations.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, we are very pleased with it thus far  And she has the potential to give us a half gallon each milking! (she did once, but we're not pushing the production too much, since she needs to gain weight. Once she's settled we're going to see how much she can give us  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it a show udder at all, but she has good capacity, so I imagine she'll put it in the pail


----------



## quesigue (Dec 9, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Our Lamancha girl! She is a First Freshener, and it isn't a complete fill, but I got the best picture I could of it
> 
> PS. Don't mind the bumps, she had a little staph infection that's clearing up


She looks great! Very nice and full. Mmm makes me think about a big cold glass of milk and a cookie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you want her to gain weight and all but you will compromise on production if you dont milk her all the way out. She will drop production and its hard to bring it back.

as to how it looks -- needs a full fill and a good shave job to fully evaluate. But knowing the Daltons Way stock I can only imagine how impressive it will look


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ownedbythegoats - that might be a good topic to start as others may have the same question. And that way this one can stay as a critique topic. :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice udder! :thumb:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> ownedbythegoats - that might be a good topic to start as others may have the same question. And that way this one can stay as a critique topic. :thumbup:


All right, sorry!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> I know you want her to gain weight and all but you will compromise on production if you dont milk her all the way out. She will drop production and its hard to bring it back.
> 
> as to how it looks -- needs a full fill and a good shave job to fully evaluate. But knowing the Daltons Way stock I can only imagine how impressive it will look


Thanks for the info, Stacey 

Yep, sorry for the not-great quality picture :laugh: But I was happy with the medial, attachment, and teat placement and wanted to get everyone else's imput. First Lamancha and I'm still a bit of a newbie 

Thank you EVERYONE for your imput and replies! :thumb: Such a learning process, that's for sure!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks to have a really good start!
I like her teat placement, size and her medial is good...with more of a fill I think she'd show the wide attachment better, as it looks now her top rear could be wider.

Her capacity will only get better with each freshening and her attachments look to be those that will hold up well with future freshenings


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, liz  She's a very pretty girl, but it's good to know what I can improve upon with her kids 

Thus far I would like to look for a buck that will improve

*top rear attachment
*Width (she's a bit narrow)
*Capacity


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice! I can't wait to see it clipped and full!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a much better picture.

She's still fighting off that staph infection, and she's uneven (one side of her udder has a little scar, we think an old injury), but it's the best I could get


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Looks real nice! Even better compared to the first pic! 
You plan to show her this year?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My little sister may, she loves Ebony and I think would have a lot of fun in the show ring  We'll have to see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool! Good luck to her!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very nice especially as a FF.


----------

